# Instrument panel lights out



## thantalace (Apr 22, 2010)

All of the lights are out on my instrument panel and my tail lights are out. I checked the fuse for this and it is fine, checked all the fuses actually with an ohm meter and they were all good. Could the dimmer switch cause this and is there a way to bypass it to check. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## thantalace (Apr 22, 2010)

it seems sometimes when i turn the car on they both work and they stay working, but when the car is turned off and back on they may or may not work. all other electrical in the car is working, its only with the tail lights and the dash lights.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

I had that problem once. When I turned on the headlights, the fuse would blow and my dash would go out with the tail lights as well. It was a loose wire in the dash


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Did you install anything electrical in your car recently? Also check fuses in your engine bay if you have those...


----------



## thantalace (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't added anything electrical to the car or made any changes in a long time. I checked all the fuses in the interior, but not under the hood. Would the ones there cause these symptoms. It does seem to work sometimes and other times the dash or tail lights will not come on.


----------



## thantalace (Apr 22, 2010)

anywhere I can get some free wiring diagrams for this stuff. Would the headlight switch on the turn signal or the dimmer switch cause this?


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

The tail and dash lights are on the same circuit however, the dimmer would only effect the dash lights. If the fuses are all good, It may be a faulty switch.


----------



## thantalace (Apr 22, 2010)

this is a 93 Nissan Sentra. You are referring to the headlight switch/turn signal unit correct. is there a way to bypass/test this? and how hard is this to replace. thanks


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Since I don't have a wiring diagram handy for your model, I can't tell you the wiring colors. However, it should be fairly easy to figure out with a test light. remove the steering colum cover to gain access, test for power with the switch off, and again in the first position. This will tell you your power wire and your lamp wire. 

Once the collum cover is off the switch is just a couple screws.


----------

